# pigeon friendly snail repellent



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

I am going to be building or changing a chicken coop into a small pigeon coop for two pigeons. There is a huge snail problem in my garden, they always get into the hutch the pigeons are in at the moment, I brush up all the spilt seed every morning and evening but I can't be cleaning it up every time a seed is flicked out of the bowl.
Is there any ways of detering them which can be incoporated into a coop?
thanks all!


----------



## benjemon (Mar 28, 2014)

Diatomaceous earth works great. Put it in a shaker like they have at Starbucks for the cinnamon, and sprinkle it low around the perimeter. Reapply every few months, at least at the beginning of spring and end of summer.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

benjemon said:


> Diatomaceous earth works great. Put it in a shaker like they have at Starbucks for the cinnamon, and sprinkle it low around the perimeter. Reapply every few months, at least at the beginning of spring and end of summer.


*Yep, DE is perfect, it repels anything cold blooded and is okay for pigeons to pick up and swallow, USE SPARINGLY AWAY FROM AIR DRAFTS, because if it gets airborne, it can hurt their eyes and respiratory system.*


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

I have read that you can put a border of copper like thin copper sheeting around the loft the snails will not cross it. People use is in their gardens to keep snails out something about an electrical charge when the slimy snail touches it. No electricity needed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pmasonsmith said:


> I am going to be building or changing a chicken coop into a small pigeon coop for two pigeons. There is a huge snail problem in my garden, they always get into the hutch the pigeons are in at the moment, I brush up all the spilt seed every morning and evening but I can't be cleaning it up every time a seed is flicked out of the bowl.
> Is there any ways of detering them which can be incoporated into a coop?
> thanks all!


In the long run I always think it is easier and less stress to live with some of Mother Nature, the pigeons don't eat them. if you make the pigeons loft dry and not attractive to snails ( as a pigeon loft should be) then you prolly won't see them as much if any. Think of getting ducks for your garden and they may keep the snails at lower numbers.


----------

